# Best 4-wheel drive



## phoenixy2k (20 Dec 2010)

Since we are looking at a decade of regular snow/ice I think it's time to change car to a 4-wheel drive. Has anyone any recommendations on the best 4-wheel drives out there, that are also suitable to city traffic? And what saloon cars are there that are 4-wheel drive?


----------



## NHG (20 Dec 2010)

We love our Toyota Rav 4, no problems to report.


----------



## fizzelina (20 Dec 2010)

My boyfriend loves reading the car mags and buys 4x4 mag and told me at the weekend while reading it that the Fiat Panda 4x4 got the best 4x4 car prize. But you should buy 4x4 mag in Easons.


----------



## Leo (20 Dec 2010)

Subaru's are 4 wheel drive. Audi do an All-Road version of the A4 which is 4 wheel drive. This is a so called cross-over. Saloon style with some of the properties of an SUV. 
Leo


----------



## PetrolHead (20 Dec 2010)

Audi Quattro/Allroad A4/A6 would be worth a look. Also, Skoda Octavia 4x4 gets good reviews and their new Yeti is very good. Other crossovers like the Yeti, such as the Ford Kuga and the Nissan Qashqai could also be good. A bit bigger is the Volvo XC60 or you could look at the XC70 estate. Rav4 as mentioned above is OK too.

Personally though, I wouldn't be investing in a particular type of car just because there's a bit of snow and ice around at the moment and the winters _might _ be bad in the future. Buy the type of car you want because it suits what you need it to do (loadspace/ride/handling/looks/economy/tax/etc/etc) for all 12 months of the year. If that happens to be a 4x4, fair enough, but if it happens to be a FWD/RWD then there are plenty of ways to learn how to best use it in all conditions.


----------



## Petermack (20 Dec 2010)

phoenixy2k said:


> Since we are looking at a decade of regular snow/ice I think it's time to change car to a 4-wheel drive. Has anyone any recommendations on the best 4-wheel drives out there, that are also suitable to city traffic? And what saloon cars are there that are 4-wheel drive?


 
Saloon cars I can think of that are 4 wheel drive are Audi A4 quattro, Subaru Legacy and the Skoda Octavia 4 wheel drive. There are a couple more estate cars that are 4 wheel drive such as Volvo V70 Cross country, Subaru Outback.

The drawback with the 4 wheel drive cars is that fuel consumption suffers as does tyre wear.


----------



## roytheboyo (20 Dec 2010)

*Subaru*

If you are looking for a 4wd saloon car i would recommend the subaru legacy diesel.  Brilliant car on any type of roads, doesnt really wear tyres (although when you change you change all 4, not 2 like with a 2wd), I get average fuel consumption of 6.2 ish litres per 100km, which i think is v good for 4wd. (no connection to subaru, just happy driver)


----------



## Slim (20 Dec 2010)

phoenixy2k said:


> Since we are looking at a decade of regular snow/ice I think it's time to change car to a 4-wheel drive. Has anyone any recommendations on the best 4-wheel drives out there, that are also suitable to city traffic? And what saloon cars are there that are 4-wheel drive?


 
Ditto. Every year when we get our "two weeks" of snow and ice I start to think 4x4, but which one? I like the Nissan Xtrail but hear it's sore on diesel and the CO2 is relatively high on some versions. I would have thought Toyota Rav 4 would be bulletproof but am hearing anecdotal stories to the contrary. Friend has a Kia Sorento with 300k kms on the clock, so I though it might suit but a visit to www.honestjohn.co.uk put me off a bit. I was also thinking of the Skoda 4x4 estate cars (Combi), Suzuki Grand Vitara, nearly bought one last year. By the time I resolve to buy one, it's Spring and the need has evaporated. Slim
PS: my Mondeo is quite good in the snow and ice. It's diesel 2wd.


----------



## Purple (20 Dec 2010)

Mrs Purple has a Volvo XC90 and it is great in the snow. 
I’m not a big fan of 4X4’s as they remind me of driving a Transit but she loves her one.

Small front wheel drive cars are usually good in the snow (she used to have a Ford Ka and it was fantastic in the snow).

+1 on Subaru 4X4’s. I got a loan of one to drive to Derry during the snow the week before last and it was great.


----------



## bacchus (21 Dec 2010)

I think you should consider buying a 4-wheel drive convertible, so you'll be ready for the summer as well.


----------



## Pique318 (21 Dec 2010)

Like this ?


----------



## Purple (21 Dec 2010)

bacchus said:


> I think you should consider buying a 4-wheel drive convertible, so you'll be ready for the summer as well.



The A4 Coupe quattro is a bit small.


----------



## TarfHead (21 Dec 2010)

*Front/Rear/Four Wheel Drive for Dummies*

I'm the Dummy . I understand that one of these is pants in snowy weather. If so, which one and what are the advantages of it at other times of the year, i.e. why get one if it's pants in snow ?

Thanks


----------



## sustanon (21 Dec 2010)

I drive a Subaru Legacy and live in a snow belt in the US. had a great winter in her last year, and didn't even bother with winter tires.

I was shopping for SUV's earlier in the year and was surprised to learn that a lot of them do not have permanent four wheel drive, they switch from 4 to 2 wheel above 30 mph.  the Subarus have permanent symmetrical four wheel drive.


----------



## Upstihaggity (21 Dec 2010)

Purple said:


> The A4 Coupe quattro is a bit small.


I have the Audi TT quattro and have to say its brilliant in the snow - so I can justify it for about 2 weeks in the year. Hubbie is always stealing it cos his rear wheel drive is rubbish when the weather is like this!


----------



## werner (21 Dec 2010)

I am a very satified driver of a Subaru legacy diesel (150bhp), I previously drove an Audi quattro a really good car but the Subaru for all around handling is far superior.

[broken link removed]

In general if you are used to driving a saloon car I would stick with a saloon, larger off road type 4by4's have much poorer mpg and handling (inferior suspension settings) on normal roads than a saloon that has 4 wheel drive.

I once witnessed a tragic accident of a very expensive 4 wheel drive "off roader"  that was forced to make a snap lane change on a motorway...the off roader tumbled over with fatal results. For ordinary road use I would reccomend a 4 wheel drive saloon anyday.


----------



## delgirl (21 Dec 2010)

We've had a variety of 4x4's over the years and the best by far is the Landrover Discovery 3.  

Really comfortable air suspension, traction control, terrain response, very good off-road, voted best 4x4 by What Car? Magazine.

If I had the money, I'd buy another one!


----------



## bullbars (21 Dec 2010)

delgirl said:


> We've had a variety of 4x4's over the years and the best by far is the Landrover Discovery 3.
> 
> Really comfortable air suspension, traction control, terrain response, very good off-road, voted best 4x4 by What Car? Magazine.
> 
> If I had the money, I'd buy another one!


 
+1 The most comfortble 4x4 I've ever driven.


----------



## rbarry (21 Dec 2010)

I'd like a Disco, but arent they really really really heavy on fuel???? Anyone any suggestions for something slightly more easy going?


----------



## Petermack (21 Dec 2010)

If I can remember correctly VW  offer the Passat in a 4 wheel drive version called the 4 Motion. Just reading an advertisement on the back of the Phoenix magazine this week and it states that all VW Diesel engines including the 170BHP now qualify for €104 road tax. Pretty impressive if thats true.


----------



## tosullivan (21 Dec 2010)

roytheboyo said:


> If you are looking for a 4wd saloon car i would recommend the subaru legacy diesel.  Brilliant car on any type of roads, doesnt really wear tyres (although when you change you change all 4, not 2 like with a 2wd), I get average fuel consumption of 6.2 ish litres per 100km, which i think is v good for 4wd. (no connection to subaru, just happy driver)



I have a legacy estate diesel now for last 16 months. Have to say its excellent in these conditions. Avg fuel consumption about same.


----------



## delgirl (22 Dec 2010)

rbarry said:


> I'd like a Disco, but aren't they really really really heavy on fuel???? Anyone any suggestions for something slightly more easy going?


Between about 28 - 30 mpg combined.  We also have a Rexton (2.7ltr Diesel) and the Disco (was also 2.7ltr Diesel) didn't use much more than the Rexton.  There's no comparison between the two in terms of comfort, power, handling, towing power, etc, the Disco wins hands down.

End of the day, depends where you are driving (urban, rural or mixed),  what your annual mileage is likely to be and what you want the car for.


----------



## Frank (22 Dec 2010)

what about the petrol subaru eg legacy est 2.5 non turbo maybe auto.

How are they on fuel?

Are they still bullet proof mechanically after a few years.

I was thinking about 04 05 for a few grand a good few out there.

Just the fuel cost are a bit scarey.


----------



## Pique318 (23 Dec 2010)

Subaru 2l petrol turbos are very thirsty. I would imagine the 2.5na petrols are no angels either.


----------



## sustanon (23 Dec 2010)

My 2.5l non turbo Subaru Legacy gets 30 mpg.


----------



## villa 1 (23 Dec 2010)

Skoda Octavia Scout, 4 wheel drive, 2 litre CR tdi, 140bhp, loads of space.


----------



## markowitzman (23 Dec 2010)

my bmw does lovely pirouettes in this weather!!


----------



## tosullivan (23 Dec 2010)

villa 1 said:


> Skoda Octavia Scout, 4 wheel drive, 2 litre CR tdi, 140bhp, loads of space.



The scout is effectively the off road version of the 4x4 estate which is also available


----------



## MandaC (23 Dec 2010)

*4 x 4*

Currently driving a Skoda Yeti 4 x 4 (offroad) 2.0tdi 170bhp.

I cant comment on other 4 wheel drives because I have never driven one before, but I so love everything about this car.


----------



## AlbacoreA (23 Dec 2010)

phoenixy2k said:


> Since we are looking at a decade of regular snow/ice...



Where did you get that from? 

Dunno where you are but I've only see big falls of snow and ice like this a handful of times in 20~30 yrs


----------



## MandaC (23 Dec 2010)

I dont think I could cope if this was every Winter.  It is horrible.


----------



## tosullivan (23 Dec 2010)

MandaC said:


> Currently driving a Skoda Yeti 4 x 4 (offroad) 2.0tdi 170bhp.
> 
> I cant comment on other 4 wheel drives because I have never driven one before, but I so love everything about this car.



Wouldn t mind a spin off one


----------



## magicbeans (24 Dec 2010)

phoenixy2k said:


> Since we are looking at a decade of regular snow/ice I think it's time to change car to a 4-wheel drive. Has anyone any recommendations on the best 4-wheel drives out there, that are also suitable to city traffic? And what saloon cars are there that are 4-wheel drive?


 
Complete and utter waste of money unless you're a farmer or contractor etc. with heavy trailers to tow. Buy a good pair of winter tyres for €150 instead. They make a huge difference and you can get them taken off again when the weather is better, and get your old tyres on again for a €10. That way you will get at least 4 or 5 winters out of them.


----------



## Mommah (29 Dec 2010)

fizzelina said:


> My boyfriend loves reading the car mags and buys 4x4 mag and told me at the weekend while reading it that the Fiat Panda 4x4 got the best 4x4 car prize. But you should buy 4x4 mag in Easons.


 

+1 these are incredibly popular in the Alps and amazing on steep icy roads....light and sticky.


----------



## tosullivan (29 Dec 2010)

Dont think they can be got from fiat irl anymore and youd be hard pushed to find a used one


----------



## MandaC (29 Dec 2010)

Saw a review of the Fiat Panda 4 x 4 vs. one of the bigger land rovers or range rovers and there was not much in it.


----------



## D2WW (29 Dec 2010)

The Opel Insignia comes with a AWD option now.


----------



## tosullivan (29 Dec 2010)

D2WW said:


> The Opel Insignia comes with a AWD option now.



How much?


----------



## D2WW (6 Jan 2011)

*Opel Insignia*

Had to wait until they reopened on the 4th to get look at one of the estate(tourer) models. Tourer elite 160PS 4x4 is €39,980and the hatchback is €38,780. Have to say despite wanting to like this car, the rear door is a huge, awkward mess. The excessive depth of the rear bumper means you really reach forward to get anything in and have to actually climb in to get stuff out from the back. The hatchback has much better access, but in common with the estate the bulky rear pillar makes reversing a nightmare.


----------



## Firefly (6 Jan 2011)

Would it not make a lot more sense to just buy winter tyres?


----------



## Purple (6 Jan 2011)

MandaC said:


> Currently driving a Skoda Yeti 4 x 4 (offroad) 2.0tdi 170bhp.
> 
> I cant comment on other 4 wheel drives because I have never driven one before, but I so love everything about this car.


 But god it's one ugly car.



Firefly said:


> Would it not make a lot more sense to just buy winter tyres?


Yes.


----------



## MandaC (6 Jan 2011)

Purple said:


> But god it's one ugly car.
> 
> I don't think so.  This is from someone who always drives a "hot hatch" type of car.  I always thought about the Yeti..... do I like it or don't I....but after driving it for a couple of weeks I did not want to hand it back. Lovely car to drive and powered through the snow.   I think the 2 wheel drive one has skinnier wheels, but the 4x4 had big chunky wheels which made it more solid looking.
> 
> Got a few comments while driving it....some loved it  ....some hated it (one person text to say where is your lovely car gone when they saw it in the drive) but it ain't bland.


----------



## Shepherd (8 Jan 2011)

So much for 4X4's on ice - I drive a landrover Freelander jeep and I was always quite confident I was safe enough when it came to driving in icy conditions until this morning that is! I did a complete u-turn on the road where there must have been black ice - so much for traction control!
(P.S. My tyres were only replaced 3 weeks ago)


----------



## Frank (8 Jan 2011)

Were you in 2wd or 4wd when driving?
I am gueessing 2.

Had a similiar experience in a ranger worse because of zero weight over the drive wheels. Lucky there was no one around and I didn't hit anything. No need for bungee jump that morning. Took a moment to gather my thoughts.

This is where permanent AWD might be more useful.


----------



## Shepherd (8 Jan 2011)

Frank said:


> Were you in 2wd or 4wd when driving?
> I am gueessing 2.
> 
> Huh? I thought it was permanent 4wd???? How do I know if I am driving
> ...


----------



## Frank (10 Jan 2011)

The ranger had the second lever beside the gear lever for 2wd high 4wd high and 4wd low.

some vehicle have a button to switch betweeb 4wd and 2wd high only generally a light on the dash to indicate on or off. 

Normally these things are 2wd rear only it is bad for the transfer box and gearbox to use 4wd on normal dry roads all the time.

With the ranger in 4wd high it felt like driving with brakes on. the fuel consumption at least doubled. Absolutley shocking even for a 2.5 diesel.


----------

